# Help Me Plan A Mix?



## WalkerNom (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi there! I'm new to this site and to owning mice, but I've been reading about how making your own feed mix is WAY better than buying pre-packaged rodent food. So, in hopes of giving my mice the best food possible, I've been looking further into it.

Mouse Count: 2 females
Of course, I'm not a breeder or anything, these mice are just pets.

I've been referencing this page here on the forum heavily, as well as many other sites. I scrolled down to find a section on horse feed that can be used, and instantly thought, _Oh wow! Horse feed would be perfect to use!_ My grandparents have horses, and I thought, if the type of food they feed their horses is okay for mice (of course with some additives!) I can buy a bag, take what I need, and give the rest to them! Also, this would help as sort of a "boarding fee" since they are housing my horse for free. This would also be helpful since the food they buy comes in 50lb bags...that would last me a lifetime with only two mice at a time XD At least that way it would be used.

So, they feed two different kinds of food. Among those are:

*SELECT TEXTURED HORSE FEED*
Crude Protein (min).........12%................Phosphorus (min).........0.45%
Crude Fat (min).........3%......................Copper (min).........10 ppm
Crude Fiber (max).........15%..................Selenium (min).........0.50 ppm
Calcium (max).........1.40%....................Zinc (min).........85 ppm
Vitamin A (min).........3,000 IU/lb.

*Ingredients:*
Wheat Middlings, Peanut Hulls, Barley, Cane Molasses, Cracked Corn, Soybean Hulls, Ground Limestone,
Salt, Distillers Dried Grains, Feed Grade Fat Product, Magnesium Oxide, Lignin Sulfonate, Sodium 
Selenite, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Calcium Carbonate,
Manganous Oxide, Zinc Oxide, Ferrous Sulfate, Cobalt Carbonate, Calcium Iodate, Potassium Sulfate,
Magnesium Sulfate, Selenium Yeast, Brewers Dried Yeast, Copper Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, (Propionic Acid,
Sodium Benzoate, Potassium Sorbate (Preservatives)).

-- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --

*RELIANCE TEXTURED HORSE FEED*
Crude Protein (min).........11%................Phosphorus (min).........0.40%
Crude Fat (min).........3.50%...................Copper (min).........30 ppm
Crude Fiber (max).........12%..................Selenium (min).........0.35 ppm
Calcium (max).........1.25%....................Zinc (min).........90 ppm
Vitamin A (min).........3,500 IU/lb............Vitamin D (min).........200 IU/lb.
Vitamin E (min).........35 IU/lb.

*Ingredients:*
Wheat Middlings, Barley, Cane Molasses, Cracked Corn, Soybean Hulls, Whole Oats, Ground Limestone,
Soybean Oil, Salt, Distillers Dried Grains, Dehulled Soybean Meal, Corn Meal, Feed Grade Fat Product,
Magnesium Oxide, Lignin Sulfonate, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D Supplement, 
Vitamin E Supplement, Dicalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, Manganous Oxide, Zinc Oxide, Ferrous
Sulfate, Cobalt Carbonate, Calcium Iodate, Potassium Sulfate, Magnesium Sulfate, Selenium Yeast, 
Brewers Dried Yeast, Copper Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, (Propionic Acid, Sodium
Benzoate, Potassium Sorbate (Preservatives)).

Can anyone tell me if it's okay/not okay to use either of these feeds? Also, suggestions on what to add to them is appreciated too! Thanks! :3

EDIT: I was worried about the Molasses being too sweet for mice, so upon researching, I found this site, turns out Molasses helps cut down on
fat for mice c: And, it smells SO good! I love going out to my grandparent's barn and smelling the scent of the feed.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

This thread might be a good start for you  http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=8334

Do you have a Tractor Supply Co near you? They can order Mazuri for you, which is a pretty good lab block. I use it myself http://www.mazuri.com/ratandmouse.aspx

There's lots of info in these other two threads on mixing your own mix & supplemental feeding. Even with my lab blocks, I still give lots of other stuff.

http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=13899

http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=13773


----------



## WalkerNom (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks for the extra links! I've already been using the first one you offered, it is full of information!
I live in a rural area, so yes, farming supplies/stores are of an abundance. The only thing is, they can get pretty far away. Yes, I do have a Tractor Supply store near me. I went in there the other day. They have great feeds/bedding for real cheap! I've gotta check their site and make a list of things. I guess I've gotta do this thing trial and error...

I'll take a look at the other two threads as well. Thanks again!
I'm still open to more info. if anyone can provide it on the ingredients in the feeds above!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

In general, if you're not breeding your mice, there's really not much wrong with lab blocks. There are a few folks who still avoid them in order to avoid corn/maize (which is in every lab block I've found), which may or may not be linked with tumors. I still recommend lab block to everyone who buys pet mice from me, and see no increased rates of tumors in those mice as compared to my breeding stock. Harlan Teklad aka Native Earth is also a really great brand, though I only see it in GIGANTIC bags (40lbs). Maybe not feasible for two mice.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Laigaie said:


> In general, if you're not breeding your mice, there's really not much wrong with lab blocks. There are a few folks who still avoid them in order to avoid corn/maize (which is in every lab block I've found), which may or may not be linked with tumors. I still recommend lab block to everyone who buys pet mice from me, and see no increased rates of tumors in those mice as compared to my breeding stock. Harlan Teklad aka Native Earth is also a really great brand, though I only see it in GIGANTIC bags (40lbs). Maybe not feasible for two mice.


Would be nice to find it without corn or soy! I detest using soy, which seems to be in everything these days.


----------



## WalkerNom (Jun 15, 2013)

I don't mean to sound rude if I do, but this doesn't really answer my question. Is either feed listed above safe to use? It's possible for me to provide pictures of each if needed. Also, I was going to add Flax seed to it, as I've read Flax seed is very good for them. And I was going to add THIS wild birdseed to it as well. It contains millet, milo, wheat, and sunflower seeds. For a meat-based protein I was gonna provide freeze dried meal worms.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

The reason you are getting lab block type responses, is both above horse feeds don't appear to have ingredients that are better (or even as good for mice) than the two purchasable recommended lab blocks. So, getting something with similar types of ingredients, that was actually formulated for rodents, would be better than trying to build off the two listed horse feeds. Probably about the same price per pound.

I realize however, that you are trying to not purchase such a huge bag of only rodent food, plus take some of the responsibility for the food your horse is eating. So, perhaps the second one? Even though the top one has a better ratio...? With some quality protein items, and grains? Really hard for me to say, as I wouldn't feed either, and I'm one of those not happy with lab blocks. Hopefully there is info in the huge 'make your own feed' list about what has worked when combined with horse feed. Good luck.


----------



## WalkerNom (Jun 15, 2013)

Alright thank you! I found out that I'd probably end up with the first one. That one is $10 and the other is $14, and they are both 50lb. bags.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

A 50lb bag will go bad long, long before two mice can eat their way through it. Feed doesn't store well past 3 months, unless you plan on freezing it all. Personally, I haven't got space to freeze 48lbs of feed, though I realize some folks' chest freezers are bigger than mine.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

From what I read, the plan is buy a bag of one of the feeds that is already in use for horses at the grandparents. Nab some for the mice, and give the rest of the bag to the grandparents. I suppose with the idea to repeat as needed. This is to help with feed costs of the OP's horse that is being boarded there.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Any chance you could split a bag with your grandparents?


----------



## WalkerNom (Jun 15, 2013)

Yeah, that is the plan. Thanks for explaining that while I was away Glow. ^^


----------



## WalkerNom (Jun 15, 2013)

I've ended up with the second feed. Today we went to the feed store (my grandmother was already going anyway) and she insisted that I just take whatever I needed when I needed it. -__- So, it didn't really go as planned...but at least I got some feed out of it.


----------



## Antioch (Jul 8, 2013)

I noticed you mentioned milo as an ingredient in the horse feed. Just fyi, my mice have always refused to eat milo. I don't know if that is a palatibility issue or a nutritional one (asked the mice but they did not answer...lol)

Next comments are oriented to the USA, not sure about the UK?

I also notice people talking about lab blocks. I have been away a long time, but formerly there were three block foods available for mice. These were Mazuri, Purina Lab Chow, and Purina Mouse Chow. The Mazuri and the Purina Lab Chow were ok for maintenance diets, and performed even better if they were supplemented with seeds, apples, peanut hearts, and other treats. But the Purina Mouse Chow out-performed them all, and was balanced with higher protein and fat for support of breeding. PMC also was slightly less hard and required less gnawing to get the food down.

Purina Mouse Chow was not seen in stores, but if you went to a Purina dealer, they could special order it for you. It came in 20 pound bags, and for a smaller mouse population, you can divide th  e bag into smaller freezer bags and freeze some of the food for freshness to use later.

Does anyone know if this product is still made?


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Antioch, I think it's mostly Mazuri, and now Harlan Teklad (and their consumer version called Native Earth). Mostly 40-50 lb bags, once you know which block you want. Harlan Teklad makes a number of different formulas, and can be ordered in small trial batches on the internet. I'm not sure how many feed any block as the only diet though. I've not heard a recommend in many years for Purina chows.


----------

